# zfs external log



## dbi (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi,

I'm testing 8.0-RC1 and playing around with zfs. I've added external log on a partition which used to be a swap device.

```
zpool add test log ad6s1b
```

It works but now I'd like to remove the external log. Is it possible or I have to destroy and create again the pool?


----------

